# Introducing My Cartier Tank Must XL on Bracelet



## OhioMade

A few pics in ambient lighting. I am in love. I always wanted a Tank. I owned the Tank Francaise for several years, but what I really wanted was an extra large Tank Louis in white gold. The new Tank Must XL is a dream come true for me. I have the deployant buckle and leather strap on order (all on back order since this is a new model).


----------



## MackyP

Very nice! Congratulations! Wear it in good health!

So the XL is an automatic with no solar functions correct?


----------



## OhioMade

MackyP said:


> Very nice! Congratulations! Wear it in good health!
> 
> So the XL is an automatic with no solar functions correct?


Thanks! Correct, the XL is in-house auto movement only.


----------



## MackyP

So what straps did you end up buying and colors. I now have five deployant clasps (3 old gen, 2 new gen) for my large Santos.. yes OCD in damaging straps while changing 

Do you happen to know if the clasps for a large Santos, is the same as the XL Tank Must?


----------



## OhioMade

I ordered the black pebble leather strap ($160) and deployant buckle ($362) that comes standard on the new Must XL. I got the impression these were made new for the Must (based on the salesperson having to check the part numbers), so not sure about their ability to swap with Santos, etc. I was only interested in black so I didn't enquire about other colors. Interestingly, the strap has holes in it, which I haven't seen before for a Cartier deployant.


----------



## Mediocre

That is a seriously good looking watch! Marketing photos did not cause me to have interest. These pics have me interested!


----------



## MackyP

Huge improvement, on the bracelet.

Does your clasp look like this?


----------



## OhioMade

MackyP said:


> Huge improvement, on the bracelet.
> 
> Does your clasp look like this?


From what I recall from handling the strapped version at the boutique, yes. Still waiting on mine to be delivered but will post more pics when it is.


----------



## Craig H.

OhioMade said:


> A few pics in ambient lighting. I am in love. I always wanted a Tank. I owned the Tank Francaise for several years, but what I really wanted was an extra large Tank Louis in white gold. The new Tank Must XL is a dream come true for me. I have the deployant buckle and leather strap on order (all on back order since this is a new model).


Congratulations! I just bought the new Tank Must XL with a stainless steel bracelet. I can't stop looking at it!! I would like the black leather strap and deployant buckle as well. So, the total is $522, right? How long did they say it would take?
BTW, I accidently discovered how to remove the stainless steel bracelet. Really clever, and you'll be able to swap either in seconds!!!


----------



## OhioMade

Craig H. said:


> Congratulations! I just bought the new Tank Must XL with a stainless steel bracelet. I can't stop looking at it!! I would like the black leather strap and deployant buckle as well. So, the total is $522, right? How long did they say it would take?
> BTW, I accidently discovered how to remove the stainless steel bracelet. Really clever, and you'll be able to swap either in seconds!!!


Yes, the cost I was quoted here in Las Vegas (Cartier boutique) was leather strap ($160) and deployant buckle ($362). No delivery time or update as of today. Boutique advised they were "on back order." To me this sounds like "COVID delay" scenario.

I agree that the quick change mechanism on the bracelet seems really well engineered!

I want to get my Tank on the strap ASAP as I am afraid of scratching the heck out of all the polished surfaces on the new bracelet (which I love).


----------



## Craig H.

OhioMade said:


> Yes, the cost I was quoted here in Las Vegas (Cartier boutique) was leather strap ($160) and deployant buckle ($362). No delivery time or update as of today. Boutique advised they were "on back order." To me this sounds like "COVID delay" scenario.
> 
> I agree that the quick change mechanism on the bracelet seems really well engineered!
> 
> I want to get my Tank on the strap ASAP as I am afraid of scratching the heck out of all the polished surfaces on the new bracelet (which I love).


I didn't see where the quick change mechanism was described anywhere, so I was happy to discover it. Not mentioned on the online user guide either. Yes, there is a lot of polished surface there to scratch. Love the bling on the bracelet as well. Hard to not notice this watch! As far as the leather strap is concerned, not only does it really look good but also should be more comfortable for me on those days when my wrists are swollen and the stainless steel is a little tight. I wish there were half links or micro adjustments possible on the s.s. bracelet. I had to remove two links when resizing. One link off is a little too loose for me, and two is a little tighter than I would like for those days when my wrists are a little swollen but it's still wearable. Aside from that, I can't find any faults with the watch. The silver dial and the guilloche pattern make it better than the Tank Solo XL it's replacing. A lot of so-called "purists" fault the size and the date window, but I prefer both! So, I just made an appointment for the Cartier boutique in King of Prussia, Pennsylvania outside of Philadelphia. If they have any additional information, I'll share it with you.


----------



## OhioMade

Craig H. said:


> I didn't see where the quick change mechanism was described anywhere, so I was happy to discover it. Not mentioned on the online user guide either. Yes, there is a lot of polished surface there to scratch. Love the bling on the bracelet as well. Hard to not notice this watch! As far as the leather strap is concerned, not only does it really look good but also should be more comfortable for me on those days when my wrists are swollen and the stainless steel is a little tight. I wish there were half links or micro adjustments possible on the s.s. bracelet. I had to remove two links when resizing. One link off is a little too loose for me, and two is a little tighter than I would like for those days when my wrists are a little swollen but it's still wearable. Aside from that, I can't find any faults with the watch. The silver dial and the guilloche pattern make it better than the Tank Solo XL it's replacing. A lot of so-called "purists" fault the size and the date window, but I prefer both! So, I just made an appointment for the Cartier boutique in King of Prussia, Pennsylvania outside of Philadelphia. If they have any additional information, I'll share it with you.


I agree on the bracelet...I took one link out, and it's a little tight, but with zero links out, it wears like a bracelet.

One thing I noticed, of a little concern, when I go to wind it, the first several turns are silent, as in it is not being wound, and then by the fourth turn, you feel and hear it being wound. So like there is "slack" or something. Have you noticed anything like that? It keeps great time, and has the 8-year warranty, so ultimately I am not terribly worried, but I am curious as to if you notice that issue when winding.


----------



## Craig H.

OhioMade said:


> I agree on the bracelet...I took one link out, and it's a little tight, but with zero links out, it wears like a bracelet.
> 
> One thing I noticed, of a little concern, when I go to wind it, the first several turns are silent, as in it is not being wound, and then by the fourth turn, you feel and hear it being wound. So like there is "slack" or something. Have you noticed anything like that? It keeps great time, and has the 8-year warranty, so ultimately I am not terribly worried, but I am curious as to if you notice that issue when winding.


Hmm. I just received mine a day ago. Mine seems to stay slack and silent and doesn't seem to tighten at all. But, it's working so the spring inside is obviously tightening. I figure I'll give it about 20 turns a day to keep it going. If you wear it more frequently, maybe a watch winder? I haven't put it on a timegrapher yet to test its accuracy. I'll let you what the results are when I do. 
The 8 year warranty does give a lot of peace of mind, and was a factor in deciding to buy this watch.


----------



## NC Tom

How comfortable would you say the stock bracelet is? I'm trying to determine whether it is worth paying full freight with the bracelet. Thanks! 

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Craig H.

NC Tom said:


> How comfortable would you say the stock bracelet is? I'm trying to determine whether it is worth paying full freight with the bracelet. Thanks!
> 
> Beautiful watch!


There are no half links, nor is a micro adjustment possible. The watch may fit you perfectly, but if not it may wind up being a little snug or a little loose. My wrist is 7 inches, and I had to take out 2 links. It's a little snug, but not to the point where I would say it's uncomfortable. And yes, it's a really beautiful watch!!!


----------



## Craig H.

OhioMade said:


> I agree on the bracelet...I took one link out, and it's a little tight, but with zero links out, it wears like a bracelet.
> 
> One thing I noticed, of a little concern, when I go to wind it, the first several turns are silent, as in it is not being wound, and then by the fourth turn, you feel and hear it being wound. So like there is "slack" or something. Have you noticed anything like that? It keeps great time, and has the 8-year warranty, so ultimately I am not terribly worried, but I am curious as to if you notice that issue when winding.


It does keep great time. I just put it on a timegrapher, and it's gaining about 2 seconds a day. So, that's good enough to be within the range of a certified chronometer. Concerning you being able to feel and hear it being wound, I would mention that to the Cartier rep when you make your appointment to take it in to pick up your leather strap. *It may be nothing*, but it doesn't hurt to let them check it out. They obviously would know whether it's normal for that movement which is found in most of their watches. _It would set your mind at ease to know for sure._

I had a brand new watch that started doing that, a Tag Heuer with an ETA 2824-2 movement, although in my case it got bad enough that it was turning the rotor as I was winding and became difficult to wind. It had gotten progressively worse until it got to that point. I discovered that that problem is a common occurrence with that movement. Ultimately, an oiling solved that. I don't wind it so much now, and I just leave it on a watch winder when I'm not wearing it.


----------



## OhioMade

Craig H. said:


> It does keep great time. I just put it on a timegrapher, and it's gaining about 2 seconds a day. So, that's good enough to be within the range of a certified chronometer. Concerning you being able to feel and hear it being wound, I would mention that to the Cartier rep when you make your appointment to take it in to pick up your leather strap. *It may be nothing*, but it doesn't hurt to let them check it out. They obviously would know whether it's normal for that movement which is found in most of their watches. _It would set your mind at ease to know for sure._
> 
> I had a brand new watch that started doing that, a Tag Heuer with an ETA 2824-2 movement, although in my case it got bad enough that it was turning the rotor as I was winding and became difficult to wind. It had gotten progressively worse until it got to that point. I discovered that that problem is a common occurrence with that movement. Ultimately, an oiling solved that. I don't wind it so much now, and I just leave it on a watch winder when I'm not wearing it.


Thanks, I will definitely mention it when I go to pick up the buckle and strap... speaking of which, still no idea when they will arrive!

I love the bracelet but am not wearing it much due to its polished surfaces. Once I get the strap, I am sure I'll wear the Tank every day.

Still very pleased with this Tank tho it doesn't go with my recent purchase:









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMade

MackyP said:


> Huge improvement, on the bracelet.
> 
> Does your clasp look like this?


My clasp looks to match yours exactly.


----------



## Ferrycwirawan

Hey do you know whats the watch’s lug width and deployant size?


----------



## MackyP

Ferrycwirawan said:


> Hey do you know whats the watch's lug width and deployant size?


Good question. Would like to know the width at the lug, and deployant pls.


----------



## Ferrycwirawan

MackyP said:


> Good question. Would like to know the width at the lug, and deployant pls.


thank you!

And Im curious with new strap changing and the deployant system. Is it possible to change it with aftermarket customize strap (22.5mm width). And as I saw from pics, the old tank (solo) XL has like folded strap deployant system. How about the new ones? Is it like modern deployant?


----------



## montelatici

One link off and it is just a little snug, but wearable. I do like to wear my watches a little loose but with all the links in it is way too loose. Also looking for a strap to make the watch more versatile. Any decent aftermarket straps for the Tank Must XL?


----------



## AnthonyLua

Craig H. said:


> Congratulations! I just bought the new Tank Must XL with a stainless steel bracelet. I can't stop looking at it!! I would like the black leather strap and deployant buckle as well. So, the total is $522, right? How long did they say it would take?
> BTW, I accidently discovered how to remove the stainless steel bracelet. Really clever, and you'll be able to swap either in seconds!!!


Hi Craig

I am trying to replace my metal bracelet with a leather strap. Will you be able to show me how the metal bracelet can be removed? I am at a lost. Thanks.


----------



## Craig H.

AnthonyLua said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> I am trying to replace my metal bracelet with a leather strap. Will you be able to show me how the metal bracelet can be removed? I am at a lost. Thanks.


----------



## Craig H.

Hi Anthony,
Turn the watch over and you’ll see what looks like a latch located where the pins attach the bracelet to the watch. If you put your fingernail on the outside of the “latch” (the part furthest from the watch) you can lift it up and the bracelet will slide out.


----------

